# Specktra Crash



## Bingo (Jan 18, 2017)

Hi everyone, 

As you may have noticed Specktra was down for just over a day yesterday. This was something completely beyond our control as the entire server it was hosted on crashed and so we could not access anything. 

Thankfully it is all back up again and we can continue to enjoy using Specktra. We are making some changes to make sure this doesn't happen again, thanks for your patience!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Jan 19, 2017)

Thanks [MENTION=104517]Bingo[/MENTION]


----------

